# Amazon is buying Goodreads.



## Benjamin Clayborne

Source: *Amazon acquires Goodreads, aims to make better recommendations for Kindle users*

So, what will this mean for Goodreads? I'm envisioning closer integration with Amazon's products, obviously.


----------



## Devor

That reminds me of when Google tried to buy Yelp, but Yelp pulled out because Google wanted to tie reviews to the search engine and weaken the yelp community.

I think there's a lot of risk with that kind of merger.  Is Amazon after the community, the reviews, or the "engine"?  If they're not careful about maintaining the Goodreads community, it could fall apart on them.

On the other hand, there's probably a new opening in the independent book review blog market.


----------



## Ophiucha

From what I've read, it seems more likely that this will change Amazon than it will Goodreads. Integration with Kindle, maybe using the engine to help enhance searches on their site. For goodreads' site, I can imagine them swapping out the 'google preview' button with an 'amazon preview', maybe given Amazon a nicer looking icon for the 'Get a copy' option (or even just foregoing that entirely and just having a 'buy it on amazon' option with a little note if it's got an ebook option). But Amazon has a huge hand in blogging and internet culture, so I can't see them changing the main properties of the website. The community would stay the same, at _worst _with some Amazon forum integration. Given the money Amazon has, I could see them doing a layout update in the next year, and really, goodreads could do with a few technical updates.

I'm optimistic, is what I'm saying.


----------



## PaulineMRoss

There will be problems if they try to merge the reviews together, since they have different rating systems. On Amazon, 3* means OK and is seen as negative, on Goodreads 3* means the reviewer liked it, and is seen as positive. And I hope Goodreads reviews are not going to be magically transported over to Amazon. They still have some credibility, but Amazon reviews - not so much.


----------



## Mindfire

I'm waiting for someone from the so-called Author's Guild to proclaim this as evidence that Amazon is destroying literature.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> I'm waiting for someone from the so-called Author's Guild to proclaim this as evidence that Amazon is destroying literature.



And by "someone" you mean Scott Turow


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> And by "someone" you mean Scott Turow



Well, I was trying not to name names. 

EDIT: Turns out I'm too late. Turow already said it back in March. Lol. 

http://www.authorsguild.org/advocac...s-this-is-how-modern-monopolies-can-be-built/


----------

